# Walking issues



## Louie2011 (Aug 3, 2013)

Our Vizsla Louie throws a fit when we are getting ready to walk past certain fences (with dogs on the other side) in our neighborhood. Most of the time he will turn around, put his paw over the leash and sit down. When you try to get him to walk he refuses. Lately, it's been happening more (just not at those certain fences) and if he doesn't want to walk one way he throws his little fit. I've tried treats and water, but he will not move. There have been times I've had to drag him or pick him up and carry him (he's 2 and 50 lbs). Any advice?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Put a body harness on him

both my mates use them

Rudy need not even a lead leash anymore but it shows baby Willow how we roll

Willow at times she would dig in and say heck no with just a collar :

once we got Her Her Custom Pink H-D body harness it 

free her up, zero neck issues, chocking and zero pulling and She will walk on heal or lead for miles ;D

and meets and clips on top of the back and shoulders

Not a pinch point


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

Louie is having an anxiety reaction.

The first step is to re acclimate him to walking on lead, in general..away from the stress of other dogs. make a point to stay away from the fenced in dogs.

After Louie has the hang of walking OK on the lead, try to increase mildly stressful situations..walking down the street, walking near the park, etc., while reinforcing calm, confident behavior on his part. Be aware of his reaction, and intervene before he gets overwhelmed. Do NOT drag or pull him, ever. If he's at that point, you missed his more subtle cues, and you should try to get both of you to "safer" territory without delay and without drama.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I would take a different route or cross the street when the dog becomes uneasy. It may not be important to walk that way... Dog knows better sometimes. 
Maybe just cross the street for now.

I walk him past unfriendly dogs barking and lunging on the other side of a fence. Sometimes we pick up the pace and run past...
No need to pick him up, LOL.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

When do you offer him treats? After he's started panicking? If so, I'd try luring him along with a really high value treat and calm praise before he starts and slowly, over a period of days/weeks get closer and closer until he's able to walk past the fence.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Louie, is this just recent behaviour?


----------



## Louie2011 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks all. He has been doing this for about 4-5 months. We do put a harness on him which helps his pulling. We also walk him across the street when we come to the fences with "mean" dogs. I just don't think it's right that Louie gets to determine where we walk and gets his way or he pouts/throws his fit. Sometimes he will throw his little fit one yard away from our yard (with no other dogs around). Not sure what that explanation would be. 

We also give him treats to try to get him moving again. Sometimes it works sometimes it does not.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Listen to the dog. It takes months to desensitize, in the mean time keep a safe distance from the mean dogs. 

Don't force the dog unless you know what to do. 
For now just keep walking back and forth at a safe distance. It still takes weeks to get closer.


----------

